# DVD rental help



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

As our local dvd shop is now gone, and blockbusters is the other side of town
I wondered if anyone could recomend an online dvd rental service 
preferably one that would do tv series's too instead of me buying dvds 

Dizzi~


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

We used tesco's with no complaints and you can rent tv series too

xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

dakota said:


> We used tesco's with no complaints and you can rent tv series too
> 
> xx


Not sure Tesco's does the sort of films Dizzy is interested in


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Love Film had no problems with them


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Luckymum said:


> Love Film had no problems with them


Some people where I work use them.

Not sure if Amazon still do it.


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

We use LoveFilm, and managed to get 2 gift vouchers for them at Xmas to give to family offering 4months free rental, so made nice pressies and saved us too    My DH has used many other companies before and has never had any problems with Love Film since we started using them


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Tony Reid said:


> dakota said:
> 
> 
> > We used tesco's with no complaints and you can rent tv series too
> ...


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

We get vouchers thru every so often to give to friends etc too.  Not got any currently thou


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

We use Blockbuster and have for a few years now with no problems, consantly having 3 movies or tv series or whatever you want sent.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

WOW Thanks for the feedback!

What sort of prices are we talking for how long 

Tony











starfishtigger said:


> love film, also get *boots *or nectar points with them as well


Thats a good thing to know - Tesco clubcard points now v boots points


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Dizzi

Here are the costs for love film, its £3.91 per month and there is an offer on where you get 2weeks no obligation free trial.

https://www.lovefilm.com/visitor/sign_up_1.html?final_cookie_check=Y

FW x
/links TY


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Here is Blockbusters with free trial http://www.blockbuster.co.uk/searchandbrowse/rent-online.aspx
/links TY


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Love film are fantastic! Can you get nectar points with them?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I just signed up to love film 
via facebooks fairygardens and got extra gold 

Quick question - Ive got 10 titles listed as it asked, what happens now


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

They will ship out one of the 10 titles, might not be the one at the top.  You can change the priority so what you really want to see you put on high priority,


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you - how do I know its on its way - does the awaiting despatch change to reflect its on its way ?


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

you should get an e-mail saying next rental on its way and yeah will show up on site I think.  I've found when the e-mail comes sometimes the DVD is here the same day/next morning


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thank you - the titles are just sitting in the list - nothings changed from when I added them . . .  

I really am an  at these things


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm with Tesco, which uses Lovefilm, and at the top of my wait list it says which dvd was despatched and when so I know what I have/or have coming. They're v quick at turning around normally- I've sent one back on a Tuesday and got the next on the Thursday morning.


----------



## BooஐWantsBaby (May 21, 2008)

We have been with lovefilm for about a year... 

I must say we are a little naughty.. change your email address and find an online 90day code and you pay nothing - very naughty of us, i know  

Tons of films... they also do games, which take a little longer to arrive... but they are 10/10


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Everyone
our first two have arrived and we will be watching one later tonight 

so far so good


----------

